# Lohnt es sich auf den LG 65C9 (2019) zu warten?



## C Punkt (4. März 2019)

Hi, 

ich liebäugle seit ein paar Monaten mit nem neuen Fersehr (habe nun schon seit 9 Jahren nen Samsung 40"er, also es wird langsam Zeit). Hatte erst die Samsung NU8009 (..49) Reihe im Blick, dann hieß es der CQ6FN wär durch QLed besser wenn der Preis derselbe ist wie bei den NU Modellen, mittlerweile ist soviel Zeit vergangen, dass ich etwas mehr Geld gespart hab und ich mich so eingefuchst hab, dass ich mich schon fast nicht mehr mit weniger als dem LG C8, der ja das absolute P/L-Monster sein soll (hatte schon die Gelegenheit ihn für 1899€ zu holen), zufrieden geben möchte. Erst dachte ich, ich bei verschiedenen 4K Modellen eh keine so deutlichen Bildunterschiede als Laie, aber den Unterschied zu OLED seh ich doch auch und zu dem Prozessorupdate vom B8 auf en C8 hab ich mich einfach von Experten überzeugen lassen, die sicher sind, dass sich der Preisunterschied einfach dann doch wirklich auszahlt.

Also brauche ich:

1. unbedingt 65".

2. Dann werde ich hauptsächlich Netflix 4k und Amazon Prime Video und YouTube 4k, DAZN über die Smarthomefunktion gucken wollen. Also schätz dafür wäre ein guter CPU nötig? Damit ich per Fernbedienung schnell auswählen kann.

3. Dann habe ich meinen PC am TV, da könnte ich auch allerlei Filme von abspielen, sehe aber momentan noch nicht warum (wenn es mal ein Film auf Amazon oder Netflix nicht gibt oder so..) vor allem aber wohl die SKY GO App, die es ja leider für smart TVs nicht gibt, jedoch für Windows.

-->Darüber wird dann auch gezockt, sei es Assassins Creed oder Forza Horizon per XBOX Controller.


4. Für Fernsehen, damit mal doch mal entspannter ARD Nachrichten, Sportschau, ZDF Sportsstudio etc gucken kann ohne die Apps einzeln öffnen zu müssen oder auf die HomePage Livestreams gehen zu müssen (sondern dass man einfach mal durchzappen kann) habe ich mir ein Apple TV überlegt, wo man ja IPTV drauf installieren kann. Außerdem habe ich gehört, dass Sport sich über Apple TV besser schauen lässt, da es da wegen der Hz oder so flüssiger darstellen lässt.




Jetzt gibt es eine Sache die mich noch zurückhält den C8 zu kaufen: Die neuen C9 sollen HDMI 2.1 und Airplay haben.

Ich denke jetzt einen Bildunterschied würde ich nicht sehen und wäre mir der Preis nicht wert.. Da ich das Ding aber über 10 Jahre behalten wollen würde, denk ich mir, könnte es ein Fehler sein jetzt nicht auf HDMI 2.1 zu warten, als Zocker, für den eine Variable Refresh Rate (Freesync etc.. ) schön wäre (keine Ahnung was das wirklich ausmacht). Außerdem finde ich die AirPlay 2 Unterstützung toll, als Apple User (habe ein iPhone, iPad, und MacBook) .. das Apple TV ersetzt das wohl nicht, würde ich aber dann auf jeden Fall nicht mehr dazu kaufen, AirPlay würde mir da denk ich echt reichen!

Jetzt wird der C9 65" wohl 3500€ kosten. Den C8 krieg ich grad für 1800€. Es wird anzunehmen sein, dass der C9 am BlackFriday auch wieder für ca. 2000€ zu haben sein wird schätze ich. (Der C8 kam auch im Frühjahr für 3500€ rein und war am BF für 1900€ (minus 100€ Paypal Gutschrift sogar) zu haben.

Jetzt find ich das mit dem HDMI 2.1 noch etwas schwammig: Es heißt, keine aktueller TV hat das, die neuen TVs werden das haben. Jedoch ließt man dass die 2018 immerhin eine Features von HDMI 2.1 nutzen können, was ich nicht ganz versehen und wird das HDMI 2.1 des C9 dann ein voll ausgereiftes sein?

Mich würde da einfach mal eure Meinung interessieren! Lohnt sich das warten bis Herbst (auf nem Akzeptablen Preis des C9) oder ist es sogar notwendig wenn man den TV die nächsten 10 Jahre halten will? Oder bringt es gar kein so großen Unterschied und der Sprung ist die Warterei oder Aufpreis gar nicht wert?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Blackout27 (6. März 2019)

Wenn du den TV ~ 10 Jahre nutzen möchtest würde ich zum C9 greifen bzgl. deiner o.g. Punkte (HDMI2.1, AirPlay2 und co.). Im C9 wird auch der neu Alpha 9 verbaut welcher in vielen Punkten sicher zur Konkurrenz (Sony AF9 und co. ) aufschließen/überholen wird. Ob die neuen OLED Panels 2019 einen Mehrwert zu den "alten" 2018 bieten sei mal dahin gestellt.
HDMI2.1 wird nach meinen Informationen voll unterstützt und ist in 2-3 Jahren sicher ein spielerischer Mehrwert sofern du ein GPU besitzt die den Anschluss besitzt bzw. es DisplayPort Adapter geben wird die funktionieren. Ebenfalls werden die PS5 und Xbox Next sicher ebenfalls auf HDMi 2.1 setzen (Freesync und co.). 

Der Preis besitzt eine UVP von 3500€ und wird sicher bis zum Black Friday spürbar sinken. Desweiteren wird im Sommer der B9 mit dem überarbeiteten Alpha 7 erscheinen. Mein Rat wäre zuerst die Test´s zum C9 durchlesen  und ggf. auf das B Modell warten. Ob solch ein TV für ~2.000€ erhältlich sein wird kann ich nicht sagen. Falls ja dann aber sicher der B9 welcher nach aktuellen Informationen ebenfalls sehr gut zu dir passen würde.


----------



## P2063 (7. März 2019)

Man kann immer aufs Nachfolgemodell warten das dann meistens auch noch einen höheren UVP hat. Bis ein C9 dann zu vernünftigen Preisen erhältlich ist wurde schon der C10 angekündigt...

Rein an der Bildqualität ändert sich momentan zumindest bei den Premiumgeräten wenig, 4k und HDR ist ziemlich ausgereizt und auch die Gerätebedienung ist mittlerweile überall so flüssig, dass man nicht auf ein neueres Modell warten muss.

Die Frage wäre eher, wozu man die eventuellen zukünftigen Funktionen braucht. Bei Airplay 2 hab ich keine Ahnung da ich keinerlei Apple Geräte im Haus habe, aber ich bezweifle dass es so essentiell ist wenn genügend andere Streamingoptionen unterstützt werden. Was HDMI angeht ist es mittlerweile aber tatsäclich so, dass viele 2.1 Funktionen bereits unterstützt, aber nicht explizit als 2.1 beworben werden da der Standard noch nicht endgültig verabschiedet ist. Ein Hinweis ist z.B. eARC, wenn der TV das kann, kann man eigentlich sicher sein dass er fast alles von HDMI2.1 geforderte unterstützen wird und "fehlen" tut dann nur die Bandbreite für 8k was bei einem 4k Panel aber auch garnicht benötigt wird.

Warten lohnt sich in den seltensten Fällen, man ärgert sich sowieso in einem halben Jahr durch technische deflation gleiche Leistung zu einem günstigeren Preis zu bekommen oder aber umgekehrt für das was dann highend ist mehr zu bezahlen als man für aktuelles highend bezahlt hätte.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. März 2019)

Alles was d brauchst, hat auch ein C8. Die Unterschiede zur 2019 Gen sind meist recht übersichtlich, in der Bilddarstellung tut sich nix. Wenn du auf den C9 zum Preis vom C8 wartest, steht  der C10 vor der Tür...usw.
Aktuell lohnt es sich in dem Sinne zu warten, was jetzt genau die BFI angeht. LG hatte eine 120HZ BFI angekündigt für die 2019er, welche jetzt aber wohl wieder verschwunden ist. Sie ist imo das wichtigste Feature für die 2019er Gen


----------



## Muxxer (28. März 2019)

hdmi 2.1 kann 4k@120hz  was ja hdmi 2.0 ned kann oder irre ik mich desswegen warte ich eigentlich auch auf den c9


----------



## Blackout27 (28. März 2019)

Ab jetzt vor bestellbar 

LG OLED65C97LA OLED TV,  OLED TV, Schwarz / Silber kaufen | SATURN

(Lieferzeit ~12 Wochen)

Edit:
Die Lieferzeit von 12 Wochen ist wohl nur ein Platzhalter und sollte in den nächsten Tagen verfügbar sein  

Ich warte noch einige Tests ab und schlage bei Gefallen zu.


----------



## P2063 (28. März 2019)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Ab jetzt vor bestellbar
> 
> LG OLED65C97LA OLED TV,  OLED TV, Schwarz / Silber kaufen | SATURN



Bei dem Preis tät ich lieber zum Sony AF9 greifen und noch 500e sparen. Panel ist ohnehin das selbe.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. März 2019)

Ist nicht das gleiche Panel. Die 2019er Panel sind neu. Die neuen TCON Boards ermöglichen wohl eine 120HZ BFI in drei Stufen, etwas mehr Helligkeit usw. Zudem glieder LG bei C9 Smooth Gradiation auch aus...


----------



## Blackout27 (12. April 2019)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ist nicht das gleiche Panel. Die 2019er Panel sind neu. Die neuen TCON Boards ermöglichen wohl eine 120HZ BFI in drei Stufen, etwas mehr Helligkeit usw. Zudem glieder LG bei C9 Smooth Gradiation auch aus...



Es gibt ein paar Neuigkeiten zum C9 bzw. für die neuen 2019 Modelle. Das Panel unterscheidet sich nicht von den aktuellen 2018 Geräten. Wirklich neu ist nur der verbaute Prozessor und HDMI 2.1
Es ist aber gut möglich, dass durch den neuen Prozessor das Panel besser ausgereizt wird . Ob sich das Warten und der Mehrbetrag lohnt muss jeder selber wissen. Ich bekomme evtl. mein Kaufpreis für meinen TV zurück und muss mich dann auch entscheiden ob LG B87, C8 oder C9


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. April 2019)

Ich persönlich werde jetzt bis 2020/21 noch meinen aktuellen LG 65 aus 2017 nutzen.

Die Bildqualität ist super und ich werde erst aufrüsten, wenn der neue hdmi Standard, variable Framerate usw integriert sind in den neuen Modellen..... Und die ps5 und Xbox next am Markt sind


----------



## Blackout27 (25. April 2019)

Habe mich nun für den Sony AF8 entschieden und gegen den LG C8. 

Letztendlich sind die Unterschiede der neuen 2019 Geräte relativ gering bis auf Freesync wo man aber bis heute nicht weiß ab und bis wieviel Hz der C9 die Technik unterstützt.


----------

